# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten CPU-Kühler: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten CPU-Kühler: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten*

						Welche CPU-Kühler sind die besten? Muss ich einen kaufen oder reicht der Standard-Kühler? In unserem großen CPU-Kühler-Test finden Sie alles Wissenswerte sowie Bestenlisten als Kaufempfehlung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten CPU-Kühler: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten*


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten CPU-Kühler: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten*

Spinn ich oder fehlt hier der Artikel bzw. die Bildergalerie mit Vorschlägen?

edit: Link wurde anscheinend gefixt.


----------



## facehugger (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten CPU-Kühler: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten*

Ja wo isser denn, der große Kühlertest mit Empfehlungen? Hab keinen gefunden...

Gruß


----------

